# zzperformance down/mid pipe = local exhaust specialist do the same but cheaper



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's illegal for any exhaust shop to mess with functional emissions-control equipment. So they won't cut out the cat for you because there's big money in reporting shops that do that. There's also a big fine for you and a reward to a shop that catches your road-going car without functional emissions equipment. ZZP gets around that by a disclaimer that those parts are for off-road use only and having you install them. Thus, you're knowingly taking the risk of running without federally mandated emissions control gear that the car came from the factory with. 

I don't believe there's anything special about their Cruze exhaust parts besides being made of decent quality materials, and constructed pretty decently. They also happen to be about the only game in town for downpipes/midpipes right now, so they'll charge what the market can support. 

Remember, running catless is illegal, and pollutes the air we share. There are small gains to be had, but the stock exhaust isn't a significant restriction with the bolt-on mods available so far.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its less restrictive mainly. What I did was bought the downpipe and cut the resonator and deleted and replaced the cat with a high output cat all together I have $300 invested in my full Turbo back exhaust.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

sciphi said:


> It's illegal for any exhaust shop to mess with functional emissions-control equipment. So they won't cut out the cat for you because there's big money in reporting shops that do that. There's also a big fine for you and a reward to a shop that catches your road-going car without functional emissions equipment. ZZP gets around that by a disclaimer that those parts are for off-road use only and having you install them. Thus, you're knowingly taking the risk of running without federally mandated emissions control gear that the car came from the factory with.
> 
> I don't believe there's anything special about their Cruze exhaust parts besides being made of decent quality materials, and constructed pretty decently. They also happen to be about the only game in town for downpipes/midpipes right now, so they'll charge what the market can support.


I know someone who owns a shop. he would do something for me. The main thing is i just want my cruze to sound like i actually have a motor under the hood.
Is it the down pipe that makes the throatier sound or the mid pipe?


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Its less restrictive mainly. What I did was bought the downpipe and cut the resonator and deleted and replaced the cat with a high output cat all together I have $300 invested in my full Turbo back exhaust.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How did you get away with only 300 bucks? the down pipe is $280!!!! plus the high flow cat cant be lower than 20 bucks?
Where did you get your downpipe?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Remember, running catless is illegal, and pollutes the air we share.


Correct and living in NY State (Metro Area) I have to pass an annual emmisions inspection. So really can't remove emmisions gear.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

louiecruze said:


> How did you get away with only 300 bucks? the down pipe is $280!!!! plus the high flow cat cant be lower than 20 bucks?
> Where did you get your downpipe?


I'm lucky bought the downpipe used for $200 and I work at a mechanic / alignment / muffler shop so I got an IMCO muffler and magnaflow high output cat for around $50 and all the pipe I need for free.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm lucky bought the downpipe used for $200 and I work at a mechanic / alignment / muffler shop so I got an IMCO muffler and magnaflow high output cat for around $50 and all the pipe I need for free.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You lucky!!!!! Thats like cheating!!! Did you change the down pipe and cat removal at the same time? I am just wondering what makes the motor sound more throatier (down pipe or cat removal)?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

louiecruze said:


> You lucky!!!!! Thats like cheating!!! Did you change the down pipe and cat removal at the same time? I am just wondering what makes the motor sound more throatier (down pipe or cat removal)?


I added muffler and reso delete first then I added downpipe and high flow cat I have youtube videos idk if my sig is at the bottom but I have a link to my youtube channel there. The downpipe makes it sound throaty but all of it sound good me and another memebr have the same set up and just sold the third muffler to the other member on here from Amarillo.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Whatever is done, please, pony up for the high-flow cat. It'll keep the air cleaner for you and your fellow Cruzers. It'll also reduce how much you change your cabin air filter since there'll be less pollution to filter out. ;-)


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

I had a truck and i did everything to the exhuast and i regreted it. SO i do not want to do too much to the cruze. I heard what the cruze sounds like with intake and down pipe and mid pipe and i loved it. 
ZZP midpipe and O2 housing installed on 2011 Chevy Cruze - YouTube 
^^^^their is the url. So i am wondering if i could just get the down pipe and have it make the sound?
Thank you H3llion. This was my first post and i am very pleased by everyones responses.


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

Is the cat in the downpipe? or is it the one on the mid pipe?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

There are two cats on our cars the OEM downpipe is a cat the there's a cat at the front of the mid pipe. I custome made my mid pipe and cat you need to have some sort of flex pipe.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

Dont worry Sciphi ill keep the last cat. But the first on on the down pipe is getting ripped out. I dont want all you guys changing your filters so often.


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Any issues with drivability after the codes go off with the down pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

louiecruze said:


> I had a truck and i did everything to the exhuast and i regreted it. SO i do not want to do too much to the cruze. I heard what the cruze sounds like with intake and down pipe and mid pipe and i loved it.
> ZZP midpipe and O2 housing installed on 2011 Chevy Cruze - YouTube
> ^^^^their is the url. So i am wondering if i could just get the down pipe and have it make the sound?
> Thank you H3llion. This was my first post and i am very pleased by everyones responses.


I am currently running ZZP Downpipe & Catless Midpipe, with factory cat-back system. Has nice factory quite idle and gives it somewhat better WOT sound. You can hear the turbo a little bit out of the exhaust. But definitely need to change muffler/resonator for good/deeper sounding exhaust. 



vantage08 said:


> Any issues with drivability after the codes go off with the down pipe?


No issues with driveability but that check engine light sure would be annoying with a tune. Definitely recommend tune after downpipe & midpipe.


----------

